# Fox Plans 2 HDTV Channels



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Washington D.C. (August 8, 2005) -- Fox Networks is planning to launch two High-Definition TV channels next year, according to the trade publication, Multichannel News.

The magazine says the channels will be a high-def version of the National Geographic Channel and "Fox HD," which will feature programming from several Fox channels, including the network and the FX channel.

*MORE*


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"...DIRECTV would seem to be a guarantee to offer them, considering that it's owned by Fox's parent News Corp. In addition, the satcaster is expanding its HDTV lineup next year with the launch of four new satellites devoted to high-def."_

Looks like D*, with it's aggressive stance on HD may ultimately become the _"Who's your HD daddy?"_ of rabid HD fans, including this one.


----------



## kermit24 (Jun 22, 2005)

This is good news. D* has been aggressive with expanding the HD programming, that's why I am switching over. E* may have VOOM, but all it seems to just be looping old content all day long...


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

This is vaporware nothing more...Dont believe it until you can tune to it


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

kermit24 said:


> This is good news. D* has been aggressive with expanding the HD programming, that's why I am switching over. E* may have VOOM, but all it seems to just be looping old content all day long...


Just how much HD programming has D* added in the last year? UHD? Any others? Not very aggressive.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

kermit24 said:


> ...E* may have VOOM, but all it seems to just be looping old content all day long...


That's somewhat of an exaggeration, don't you think? Actually, if you just sit there and watch the Voom channels all day long, you might think so, but why would anyone do that? In reality, whenever I review the EPG to see what's on, I see new and different programming almost every time. YMMV


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

From HDbeat.com

FOX to add two HD channels
Posted Aug 8, 2005, 11:02 AM ET by Kevin C. Tofel
Filed under: Broadcast TV, FOX, Digital TV, News, Programming


FOX is bringing more digital goodness to the home with plans to add two new high definition channels next year. A National Geographic channel in HD is expected, which should give Discovery HD a run for its money. FOX HD will be a compilation of HD programming from various FOX networks. Cool, now we can watch all of the "Beverly Hills 90210" reruns in HD!

DirecTV is a likely fit to carry the new channels, since it is also owned by News Corp. Here's a thought for FOX: why not provide the HD feeds on local FOX affiliates through multicasting. Let's use the additional bandwidth you have to truly spread HD via over-the-air signals. You can recoup your costs with targeted or region specific advertsing on the local channel. How about it Mr. Murdoch?


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

muledoggie said:


> From HDbeat.com
> 
> FOX to add two HD channels
> Posted Aug 8, 2005, 11:02 AM ET by Kevin C. Tofel
> ...


TWO HD channels over the Digital OTA Bandwidth, baaa haaaa haaaa.

With current Technology providing ONE HD channel with even ONE SD channel yields Picture breakup and artifacting. Trying to shoehorn two HD channels over that bandwidth is a TOTAL PIPE DREAM.

Lastly I can't think of ANY current programing on FOX other than Football or the Simpsons I care anything about, or should we just call FOX the COPS, Temptation Island channel, TRUE GARBAGE.

John


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'll bet most of the decent HD new content within the next year or so comes via the OTA route. I'll wait for E* and D* to prove me wrong. We're mostly prime time watchers, and I'll bet 60-75% of my HD viewing is via the OTA route.

The Voom channels get a fair amount of our leisurely viewing just because they have some pretty unique content. Nothing like watching mountain bikers or swoopers crash and burn in Hi-Def!!!


----------



## kermit24 (Jun 22, 2005)

Mikey said:


> Just how much HD programming has D* added in the last year? UHD? Any others? Not very aggressive.


Well, ALL 4 major networks in HD would be a starter. I just switched over from E*, and I get ABC,CBS,FOX, and NBC in HD via satellite with D* It's much better than just CBS HD. ESPN 2 HD is right around the corner for D* as well.


----------



## kermit24 (Jun 22, 2005)

Nick said:


> That's somewhat of an exaggeration, don't you think? Actually, if you just sit there and watch the Voom channels all day long, you might think so, but why would anyone do that? In reality, whenever I review the EPG to see what's on, I see new and different programming almost every time. YMMV


So you are saying that there is new VOOM content every time you look at the guide? That seems like an exaggeration.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

kermit24 said:


> Well, ALL 4 major networks in HD would be a starter. I just switched over from E*, and I get ABC,CBS,FOX, and NBC in HD via satellite with D* It's much better than just CBS HD. ESPN 2 HD is right around the corner for D* as well.


Kermit,

That is great new for you, but only a SMALL subset of Satellite subscribers qualify for Distant or National HD channels and even those that do don't usually qualify for all Four Networks.

Its to bad the SVHIA legislation didn't allow Satellite to provide a national feed to all subs that don't get a Full Power HD signal, because most Locals markets do NOT provide full power HD broadcasts. Low Power HD transmission makes HD reception tough even to viewers less than 10-15 miles from the transmitters. That type of provision would have allowed the entire US to get HD and would better push the adoption of HD television.

John


----------



## kermit24 (Jun 22, 2005)

JohnL said:


> Kermit,
> 
> That is great new for you, but only a SMALL subset of Satellite subscribers qualify for Distant or National HD channels and even those that do don't usually qualify for all Four Networks.
> 
> ...


I agree John L. I would have stayed with E* if I could get a decent OTA HD signal. I live 73 miles from the OTA towers, and the Santa Ana mountains are in my way to boot.

I understand that the legislation is not Satellite friendly, but why is it that D* can offer me all 4 HD nets, and E* won't? Not enough bandwith? To many international programming packages that fill up the space? Is the potential customer base too small? Obviously D* thought it was important enough to offer, maybe it's just a way to differentiate themselves from E* in major TV markets.

I know this should be a mute point when MPEG 4 is out, but I'm probably not going to switch until a MPEG 4 DVR is available.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

kermit24 said:


> I agree John L. I would have stayed with E* if I could get a decent OTA HD signal. I live 73 miles from the OTA towers, and the Santa Ana mountains are in my way to boot.
> 
> I understand that the legislation is not Satellite friendly, but why is it that D* can offer me all 4 HD nets, and E* won't? Not enough bandwith? To many international programming packages that fill up the space? Is the potential customer base too small? Obviously D* thought it was important enough to offer, maybe it's just a way to differentiate themselves from E* in major TV markets.
> 
> I know this should be a mute point when MPEG 4 is out, but I'm probably not going to switch until a MPEG 4 DVR is available.


Kermit,

Its more like Dish can't come to terms to get carriage of ABC, NBC and FOX in HD. The biggest reason is the NAB's grudge against Dish and a former entity Dish used (PrimeTime 24) to offer Distant network signals to subscribers that really didn't qualify for those signals.

There is also the current Bandwidth crunch, as well as the small subset of Subscribers that would actual qualify for Distant HD signals.

But again DirecTV's carriage of HD is really HD lite, as they are downrezzing HD, as well as loading transponders with to many HD channels resulting in poor Quality picture with lots of artifacting.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

kermit24 said:


> So you are saying that there is new VOOM content every time you look at the guide? That seems like an exaggeration.


I subscribe to Voom and while I wouldn't say that there's new content every time I scroll through it, more often than not I can find something of interest. Hell, for some of the concerts (e.g. Chicago) I don't mind listening to them a couple of times, particularly with decent audio. Better than watching Oprah and the 7 little dwarfs who cheated on their wifes!! :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The Fox HD channel would be a great thing. The Shield, 24, Family Guy, etc...... There are a lot of shows which would appeal to me. Now we just see if Rupert keeps the channel away from Charlie (by asking for more than Charlie would pay of course..... the Feds' consent order prohibits them from engaging in anticompetitive activity, but overcharging themselves for a channel in order to keep Charlie from wanting to add it will give him the same basic effect)


----------



## kermit24 (Jun 22, 2005)

JohnL said:


> But again DirecTV's carriage of HD is really HD lite, as they are downrezzing HD, as well as loading transponders with to many HD channels resulting in poor Quality picture with lots of artifacting.


I heard a lot about this "HD lite" before I switched over to D*, and I was concerned, but the picture quality is awesome. I am not a computer, so I can't tell you exactly how many lines less of resolution it has, but it is an outstanding picture quality. I had E* HD previously, and there is a slight difference. I noticed a little difference on Disc. HD Theater. But all in all, I am pleased with what I have.

None the less, *I would rather have HD lite (even though HD lite is a term that D* haters came up with) than SD lite. The over-compressed local channels on both providers isn't even full SD quality.*

So my goal of getting all 4 networks in HD is now taken care of. Not to mention the NFL Sunday Ticket promotion. I am a sports guy, and The Ticket, along with the 4 HD networks and ESPN 2 HD right aroud the corner, was enough to make me take the dive over to the dark side. It also didn't hurt that I bought my 921 at Costco, and I could return the 921 with no questions asked a year later. Who knows, in 12 months it may be an entirely different ballgame. I am open to coming back to E* if they have a compelling offer in the future.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Washington D.C. (August 8, 2005) -- Fox Networks is planning to launch two High-Definition TV channels next year, according to the trade publication, Multichannel News.
> 
> The magazine says the channels will be a high-def version of the National Geographic Channel and "Fox HD," which will feature programming from several Fox channels, including the network and the FX channel.


That is good news and I am sure that D* will pick them up, once they get their new satellite system is launched and structured. I hope that D* works toward nationals HD as well as locals. Many of us have local HD now, without D*, an will probably stick with it, as it is a first generation picture and will have better PQ than the second generation satellite broadcasted locals.
:joy: :joy:


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

FOX rocks! Looking forward to their HD programming!


----------

